

Next Chapter - TimWolla
http://blog.nodejs.org/2015/05/08/next-chapter/

======
sequoia
Comes off as pretty childish not to address the io.elephant in the room. EDIT:
I think that it's safe to say 90+% of people who clicked on "Node.js: Next
Chapter" did so because they wanted to see something about io.js & how Joyent
is planning to move forward.

~~~
jonlucc
I haven't heard about the io.js elephant; can someone give a quick synopsis?

~~~
cgcardona
> io.js[0] is a fork of Node.js, started in December 2014 by a contributor to
> the Node.js project.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Node.js#io.js](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Node.js#io.js)

------
Cshelton
It is interesting through that entire letter there were no mentions about
io.js and its effect on the node community. Was hoping to see something about
the "Next Chapter" related to working with io.js.

~~~
phpnode
AFAIK joyent have never once mentioned io.js in their communications, apart
from to say "ha ha, what's that?"

~~~
janpieterz
They're working together as far as I know. Check or example [1]. The website
itself doesn't mention anything though.

[1] [https://github.com/jasnell/node.js-
convergence](https://github.com/jasnell/node.js-convergence)

------
gkoberger
Here's a bit less spending-time-with-my-family article about TJ Fontaine
leaving Joyent: [http://venturebeat.com/2015/05/08/node-lead-tj-fontaine-
is-s...](http://venturebeat.com/2015/05/08/node-lead-tj-fontaine-is-stepping-
down-and-leaving-joyent-too/)

------
jbraithwaite
For perspective, here is what Isaac Schlueter said when TJ took over.

[http://blog.nodejs.org/2014/01/15/the-next-phase-of-node-
js/](http://blog.nodejs.org/2014/01/15/the-next-phase-of-node-js/)

------
joshstrange
* Open page

* Search for "io.js" and "iojs"

* No results

* Not worth reading

Unless you are talking about merging with iojs then I don't give a shit. If
they don't get merged within a month (or officially started) I will be taking
all our code over to iojs...

~~~
proksoup
What would merging with io.js mean?

Is there any reason to use node over io.js for a new project? Are the reasons
not to switch to io.js for an old project the same reasons that node will not
merge io.js?

~~~
joshstrange
Right now my company is using node but I don't want to switch them all over to
iojs (On dev machines, QA, Staging, Prod, etc) only to switch back to node if
they merge. That is what is holding me back.

------
cjbprime
I'm sure this is related to the healing of the fork with io.js via forming a
new foundation. After the merge, there won't be any desire for a single person
who is "the node.js maintainer" anymore (because the new governance model
shares responsibility), so it makes sense that the current one will step down.

~~~
onestone
It's funny / sad (pick one) how he manages to avoid mentioning io.js at all.

------
j_baker
Node.js certainly seems to have a high turnover rate for project leadership. I
wonder what role Joyent is playing in that. I don't think Ryan Dahl stepped
down on good terms. Isaac Schluter might be a different story.

------
anon3_
I wish I could shake people like this - their very legitimacy is at stake.

Sometimes I think people would be better off rescinding mistakes, instead of
evading or falling deeper into denial.

I think demonstrating self-awareness can never be underestimated. Temporary
vulnerability is worth long term trust.

The hard truth: corporate-sponsored languages are expected to be neutral. They
tried to impose attitudes on their project they were probably better off kept
on Twitter or Tumblr.

For that matter, I never understood how feminism could be hijacked to do with
programming. What is the matter with you, Joyent.

~~~
geofft
> For that matter, I never understood how feminism could be hijacked to do
> with programming. What is the matter with you, Joyent.

Feminism is, loosely, a set of values about how to see the world around us and
what to prioritize in interpersonal interactions and what should be respected
and what shouldn't. It's not about programming itself (the very act of writing
code) the way that, say, OOP is, but it's definitely about social structures,
including the social structures behind the act of writing code.

When we talk about programming projects or communities that are a "democracy"
or a "benevolent dictatorship" or a "meritocracy" or a "do-ocracy" or a
"holacracy" or run by "consensus", we're also talking about a set of values
that drive the inter-human interactions behind programming. (Some of these
overlap, some of these are incompatible, and some of these -- including, for
instance, "consensus" \-- have multiple meanings in practice.)

Whether one believes feminism is a _good_ set of values for these interactions
is certainly something people can disagree on, just as much as people disagree
on whether a meritocracy or a consensus-based approach or a dictatorship is a
good set of values. But I think it's pretty clear how all of these _can be_
applied to programming projects.

~~~
anon3_
We're adults building a software tool to help people.

Without any proof of wrongdoing - even anecdotal - anyone can barge in under
the guise of X and tell us to refactor our apps because someone foams at the
mouth when they hear "Him?"

Who? When? How?

Then they can go right back to Twitter or Tumblr, or TV, or real life, with
the first amendment, an environment vastly more polarizing.

A lot of the (very few) programmers pushing this rhetoric tend to be on the
puppet strings of a cynical mob of people who don't learn coding, but instead
wait in the wings to harass actual engineers.

You look them up - these feminists seem to be able to laugh at dark humor.
Then I remember the guys who were fired and had their life ruined.

Am I the only one seeing this? What can we do?

